# #1378 Aurora Lola GT



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Greetings All!!

Have recently started to collect the #1378 Aurora Lola GT slot car. Am curious as to how many variations there are of this car.
What colors were these molded in?
What about stripe variations?
Know that there are two size wheelwell openings.
Any other? (Not interested in the Tuff Ones).
Where would be a good place to purchase these ( besides eBay of course).

Thanks


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Three said:


> Greetings All!!
> 
> Have recently started to collect the #1378 Aurora Lola GT slot car. Am curious as to how many variations there are of this car.
> What colors were these molded in?
> ...


I have a red w/ white stripe version that originally was a "Cigar-Box"...
came w/ glass & interior...
the wheel wells are same front/rear & skinny's fit perfectly....
w/ an Xmas gift from my grandfather in... 1965- 68- ish...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is what I have:













Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- Bob Beers book list's 18 dif Color & Stripe combos, and says there maybe even more ! + the two Tuff Ones colors and the many Cigar box and Speedline variants.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Once upon a time this car was so common that I too started collecting them, any Aurora Lola GT in any format, in any color, in any condition..........after 50+ variations I decided there are several cars Aurora produced that I didn't really like in the first place, so why try to get every car in every color!?! So I concentrated on condition and made sure I had every color represented in one body style or another.


BTW, there are also some versions of the Lola with mixed wheel well sizes.


--------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

If you're into Aurora Thunderjet #1378 Lola GT trivia, here is another item for you. 
The Lola was offered in four different boxes including one that was unique to the Lola GT: a clamshell box with a shiny paper (not cardboard) insert. No other T-jet had a paper insert like this (although there is a version of the International Wrecker box that has paper on the ends).


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Interesting facts to know.
Love these little monsters, I remember how we modified them for performance in the sixties (before silicone tires).
Glad to see that there are collectors out there that also like this car.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I both collect and race this body! It's probably my favorite original body to use for skinny (1.085" track width) T-jet racing; when injection molded bodies must be used! Really good handling car on a short wheelbase.

Tom


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Anybody got any of these little gems for sale? (especially a green and an olive body)


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Where is Madpis?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I think he really meant Memphis and was making a Pun


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I work in Memphis and that's what I thought. Many call it Memphrica.


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Gerome said:


> I work in Memphis and that's what I thought. Many call it Memphrica.


That's not Politically Correct.......... and yes the kingdom of Elvis :lol:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Check your PM.


----------

